

Search Google for “Popunder” automatically closes the new tab in Google Chrome - ttty
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UUmedjwxfOo&feature=youtu.be

======
thehodge
I think it's more adblock plus you have installed doing a keyword match in the
url string for popunder when a new tab is created

~~~
ttty
Anyway is strange that finding other keywords doesn't make the same effect:
[https://easylist-downloads.adblockplus.org/easylist.txt](https://easylist-
downloads.adblockplus.org/easylist.txt) try for example with the word
"maxads". The tab doesn't close.

